# Beach Slam...sort of!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Zack (Wardicus79)and I teamed up for some Pomps, Whiting and Black Drum today. I think we had 10 Pompano between us, a couple of Whiting, a single drum, a Manta Ray and a couple of big Southern Stingrays (Sorry sharkers, didn't have room to keep them). Beautiful day, fun fishing! The Lord provides!

I seen some discussion here on the CUI blanks for surf fishing. I recently wrapped a 10 ft. one-piece and, Zack as my witness, most of the fish I caught today were on that rod. I'll definitely wrap another for myself.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like the rain didn't effect the pomps too much. Without revealing your spot, which direction did you fish? JB, Pickens, PB or East? Sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Penn720 said:


> Sounds like the rain didn't effect the pomps too much. Without revealing your spot, which direction did you fish? JB, Pickens, PB or East? Sounds like you had a great day!


East!


----------



## The Deadeyes (Jun 4, 2013)

Sand fleas?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great report Joe.caught 4 fish this morning with my CUI . I wonder if I would have caught a limit with two of those out


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome report! All Matt and I managed this morning were a bonnet head a piece, was my first though! And I caught it on my spinfisher you fixed up with 8lb mono, what a fight!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Fresh dead shrimp.


C'mon Joe, we have not used a pompano for bait since LP left for Japan! Don't make us raid the freezer at pomp67s! I hear he has quite the collection of little shiny bait fish! J/k put the guns away!!! UGLY


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a great report Joe...Any day you land 10 pompanos with other fish to boot that equals a great report.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to stack em up brother !!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> great report Joe.caught 4 fish this morning with my CUI . I wonder if I would have caught a limit with two of those out


I would say so!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Great job!! That's a fun day of fishing right there!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> Awesome report! All Matt and I managed this morning were a bonnet head a piece, was my first though! And I caught it on my spinfisher you fixed up with 8lb mono, what a fight!


Still haven't got me a bonnet head, how big were they, catch them while pomp fishing?


----------

